

Causal Inference Book - cottonseed
http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/miguel-hernan/causal-inference-book/

======
nkurz
Not from the book, but if you are checking the comments to find out what
"causal inference" is and why you should care, here's a readable general
overview that tries to explain: [http://www.michaelnielsen.org/ddi/if-
correlation-doesnt-impl...](http://www.michaelnielsen.org/ddi/if-correlation-
doesnt-imply-causation-then-what-does/)

